# Hackley Summer 2011 - July 30 - Tarrytown, NY



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/hackleysummer2011/index.php

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH, FM, clock.

See you all there!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2011)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm...sucks that it's way down by NYC...liked the competition in Ithaca better for location...anyway I won't be attending (my times suck anyway)


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 23, 2011)

This is really tempting. Have to check the work schedule though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is on my birthday. I'd probably be there, but I'll be in Tennessee then. :/


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

Signed up and can't wait!

I'm surprised there's actually a competition with 7x7.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 24, 2011)

I do plan on going to this competition, but I need to tell my mom about this so I know if I can go or not.


----------



## timspurfan (Jun 24, 2011)

THis competition is under 30 minutes from me, but I will be going on a cruise that day.... ugh (and it's my brother's bday). Seems like a cool competition though.


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2011)

I might show up.


----------



## ianography (Jun 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO I'm going to be moved into Idaho 2 weeks before. Grr.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 24, 2011)

i am definitely coming. i wish there was magic, master magic, and pyraminx tho.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone passing through the princeton area (more like 15 from princeton) that can pick waffo up?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

No BLD is sad panda. Bah.

Eric, Waffle, Felix Lee, and I shall all be arriving down there Friday night.

As usual, I'll ask if it's possible to give a multi attempt? (Can't hurt asking )


----------



## flee135 (Jun 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Eric, Waffle, Felix Lee, and I shall all be arriving down there Friday night.


 
Hopefully.

Also, PYRAMINXXXXX D:


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, bld and pyraminx and magics are at like every other competition in the area. And you get 2 multi attempts 2 weeks later.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Sorry, bld and pyraminx and magics are at like every other competition in the area. And you get 2 multi attempts 2 weeks later.


 
Couldn't hurt to ask eh? .


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Couldn't hurt to ask eh? .



Actually, you are mistaken. Tim will now hurt you.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

this competition would definitely be more popular if magic's and pyraminx were added.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

No it wouldn't.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

alot of people like magic and stuff.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 25, 2011)

It's pretty close to me, so I think I might just pop by for the day. Not gonna bother with 6x6 and 7x7 since they're excruciatingly slow, but I signed up for the other stuff. I haven't done one of these in a while - should be fun.

Funny statistic: as of right now there are 6 people signed up for FMC, half of them are tied with 31 moves, and the other half haven't completed a solve.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2011)

Magic isn't gonna make or break why someone comes to a competition. At all. The event is silly.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2011)

qqwref said:


> It's pretty close to me, so I think I might just pop by for the day. Not gonna bother with 6x6 and 7x7 since they're excruciatingly slow, but I signed up for the other stuff. I haven't done one of these in a while - should be fun.
> 
> Funny statistic: as of right now there are 6 people signed up for FMC, half of them are tied with 31 moves, and the other half haven't completed a solve.


 
Awesome, glad you are coming . Hope to meet you.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

a lot of people like it, including me. idk why everyone thinks its a "silly" event


----------



## ianography (Jun 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> a lot of people like it, including me. idk why everyone thinks its a "silly" event


 
It's because you're doing the same step over and over and over again


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2011)

I like that the competitor map claims that Kyle and I live miles apart.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

Meh..looks like I have to buy a 5x5 now and practice...

qq's going? Nice, I want to meet him.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

im registered for 2-5


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not going to add magics and pyraminx. You can do those at like any other competition you go to. Fewest Moves, 6x6, 7x7, and clock are held way less often. And between June 18 and September 10, there's no other competitions planned in the area, so I think people who want to compete are going to go, regardless of magic.

Magic is a pain to run, anyway. Yeah, people are fast at it, but only a few people can judge it because judging the start and stop is hard.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

darn. i was really hoping you would.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2011)

No one cares.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 25, 2011)

wow. Tim i have a question. i already registered for 2-5, but now i kinda wanna do 6x6 also. can i sign up for it while im there or what can i do?


----------



## Kian (Jun 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> wow. Tim i have a question. i already registered for 2-5, but now i kinda wanna do 6x6 also. can i sign up for it while im there or what can i do?


 
You can edit your registration yourself.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 25, 2011)

yay! first competition! probably going to be among the youngest there.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 26, 2011)

how old are you?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay, will be attending. Hopefully will be an awesome competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yay, will be attending. Hopefully will be an awesome competition.


 
Yay for getting to meet you .


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yay for getting to meet you .


 
Don't get too excited. I don't want you to be too disappointed.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 26, 2011)

woah your incredibly fast. ive seen your videos lol


----------



## Hershey (Jun 26, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> anyone passing through the princeton area (more like 15 from princeton) that can pick waffo up?


 
You live in Princeton? Woah!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You live in Princeton? Woah!


 
lololol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 26, 2011)

He obviously doesn't.He lives in PA. Where muffin shops are plentiful.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

If I didn't sign up for 2x2, is there a way I could sign up for it when I get there?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, or you could sign up for it now if you want. At least a week before the comp is preferable, so I can make you a scorecard.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 7, 2011)

The problem is that I already signed up, and I only signed up for 3-7.

EDIT: Nevermind, I found where to edit the events I'm signed up for.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Take me and Eric off. I don't know if Eric is signed up and CBA to check.


----------



## Bob (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to this one.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

$10 flat rate?

Also, we can register and then pay at the door?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, we can register and then pay at the door?


 
Is there any other way to pay?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 11, 2011)

Paypal?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not collecting fees beforehand. Everybody pays $10 at the door.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 11, 2011)

Waffo is 97% going yes yes. The other 3% is due to possible sickness and misery which is highly unlikely.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Paypal?


 
paypal isnt being offered as a payment method, obviously.


----------



## Kian (Jul 11, 2011)

Everyone is welcome to send me $10 via paypal prior the competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Everyone is welcome to send me $10 via paypal prior the competition.


 
Now how will we do that if we don't know your paypal address?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

Kian said:


> Everyone is welcome to send me $10 via paypal prior the competition.


 
Same here. You can even send me more than that, if you want.


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Same here. You can even send me more than that, if you want.


 
Now how will we do that if we don't know your paypal address?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

It's the same as my old e-mail 



Spoiler



mzrg | verizon | net


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Money sent.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 11, 2011)

Godly guhong, or Zhanchi test version...?

I didn't get the godly guhong yet, so I'm not sure though.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm 95% going.


flee135 said:


> Also, PYRAMINXXXXX D:


Yes, Pyraminx please.



cityzach said:


> alot of people like magic and stuff.


 
I hate that event so much, I can't even finish a complete average. I quit that event.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 14, 2011)

Seriously?!?! How come everything I want to do this summer lands on this weekend?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 14, 2011)

That's when competitions are normally held, weekends


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 14, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> That's when competitions are normally held, weekends


 
He was talking about this particular weekend....


----------



## cubernya (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh...didn't see "*this* weekend"


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 15, 2011)

I was wondering which hotel most people were staying at. Sorry if this was said earlier.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2011)

I think as a local-ish single day competition it's assumed that many (most?) people will drive up and back just for that day. For instance I'm staying at my house.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 15, 2011)

Phil, do you think you can bring my timer?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 16, 2011)

> Phil, do you think you can bring my timer?



Oh, it's already been broughten!

Sorry I had to say it.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 16, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Oh, it's already been broughten!
> 
> Sorry I had to say it.


 
I don't get it, says the confused 13 year old.

EDIT: Oh, that movie is so old.


----------



## Bob (Jul 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I was wondering which hotel most people were staying at. Sorry if this was said earlier.


 
I'll be staying at Chateau Burton. It's only 38 miles (51 minutes) away from me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob said:


> I'll be staying at Chateau Burton. It's only 38 miles (51 minutes) away from me.


 
I'm at a little bed and breakfast in the Poconos. A little longer drive, but the views are totally worth it.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys I plan on going. This will be my first comp  I'm not the best but I'm gonna go to have fun and for the experience. About how many people are probably going to go do you guys think?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

At the moment 41 people are signed up. So it will be around there. You will love your first competition.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 16, 2011)

I love how I had to look up this thread just to realize that it's on the home page...

Ya, I think a 3 hour drive is too long for no hotel. We would have to wake up at 5am, which is about 5 hours later than usual for me in the summer.

Godly Guhong FTW = Main cube for comp

Hampton Inn hotel? Anyone else going here?

Hopefully I will make the 4x4 cut-off time. And there is no need to tell me that I suck at 4x4... But I am getting much better!

EDIT: If anyone wants to hang out with a 12 year old, just tell me


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys my friend is going and hes not that great (sub 2 Lol) and hes wants to know if there is a cutoff (lol) so is there? Also, is there a pre signup? Thanks


----------



## JyH (Jul 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> *Ya, I think a 3 hour drive is too long for no hotel. We would have to wake up at 5am, which is about 5 hours later than usual for me in the summer.*
> EDIT: If anyone wants to hang out with a 12 year old, just tell me


 


Deweyspunkis said:


> Hey guys my friend is going and hes not that great (sub 2 Lol) and hes wants to know if there is a cutoff (lol) so is there? Also, do you sign up when you get there or do you sign up and pay the $10 online? Thanks!


 
I have a 3.5 hour drive. No hotel.
Maybe.

@Deweyspunkis: You're always allowed to finish your 2x2/3x3 averages, no matter what times you get. However, he most likely won't make it to the second round. For bigger cubes, there is a cutoff to be able to finish your average. The only one I know is 4x4, which is usually getting one sub-1:30 solve.
Sign up online on the Hackley Summer 2011 site (CBA to go get it), and pay $10 at the competition.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 17, 2011)

There is no cutoff time in 3x3, if you look here only the events that say something like: (cutoff 1:30 cutoff time) then there's cutoff. Oh, and I have done this with my friend who averaged 1:20 the first time... Now he's like sub-50 I think. 

You HAVE to "pre signup" or you can't compete =D
http://www.cubingusa.com/hackleysummer2011/register.php


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> The only one I know is 4x4, which is usually getting one sub-1:30 solve.


 
Unless it's a small competition, this is the most generous we usually are. Sometimes the cutoff is 1:20 or 1:15.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 18, 2011)

Kian said:


> Unless it's a small competition, this is the most generous we usually are. Sometimes the cutoff is 1:20 or 1:15.


 
Yeah, I was thinking that. Everywhere I've been, the 4x4 cutoff is usually 1:15, and the 5x5 cutoff is usually 2:15...

And I kind of thought the 7x7 and 6x6 cutoffs were really generous, too.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 18, 2011)

There aren't a lot of 6x6 and 7x7 competitors, so it should be fie, but I guess they can always reduce it if they need to. (And I won't be competing in those, so scrambling should go pretty smoothly.)


----------



## cityzach (Jul 18, 2011)

yea, thanks for the generous cutoffs. i can make cutoffs for 4x4 which has never happened before!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 18, 2011)

osht... i forgot 6/7 were being held. Maybe I should practice.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Off topic, but I might as well say it for those who actually care: Apparently this competition is only 20 minutes away from the house that my dad grew up in, until he was 7!

Competing for 2x2-4x4 and OH. I suck too bad at anything else =|.
Wow, I haven't been to a competition for months! Also, does anyone want to hang out with me there? If you don't know, I am just 12, so I understand if you wouldn't want to. I also average about 16-18 seconds. Thanks.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

GAR.
I'm so close to sub-15. Like, SO CLOSE. I'm getting way more consistent 12s and 13s, and I'm getting more and more sub-15 averages every day (although I have yet to get a sub-15 average of 12 because I always get really nervous and fail).
I'm sure that in 11 days I'll be good though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you haven't gotten a sub15 avg12 yet, you're not close to sub15 global by any means.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

It's more just matter of concentrating. What happens is I'll get a 20, then a counting 17, then another. Basically, after the average of 5, my hands start shaking.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2011)

All that means is you can't control your nerves or your endurance is horrible. Or both.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> All that means is you can't control your nerves or your endurance is horrible. Or both.


 
Mostly nerves. I can easily go 150 solves without stopping. Maybe I should hide my times. =S


----------



## cityzach (Jul 19, 2011)

im competing in 2-6 and OH. i really dont care about 6 and OH, just doing them for fun 

and i also avg 16-18 on 3x3

oh and 100th post xD


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 24, 2011)

I know that Eric isn't setting up a table there, so I was wondering if Bob was? I really need to get sub 1:30 4x4 (and yes, I know that I suck)!


----------



## JyH (Jul 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know that Eric isn't setting up a table there, so I was wondering if Bob was? I really need to get sub 1:30 4x4 (and yes, I know that I suck)!


 
Bob almost always sets a table up. From what I know, he sells Dayan, Maru, and some MF8 products (although I may be missing some things).


----------



## cityzach (Jul 24, 2011)

yea thats what bob usually sells. its crunch time guys lol ive been practicing like crazy!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 24, 2011)

what is everyones goals for this competition?

mine are:

2x2: sub 6 average
3x3: sub 17 average
4x4: sub 1:20 average
5x5: (i cant make cutoff but i want my 2 solves to be sub 2:40)
6x6: sub 6 minutes
OH: sub 50 average


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

I know I said this before, but no one answered, so:

What hotel (if you are doing one) are most people going to?


----------



## JyH (Jul 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know I said this before, but no one answered, so:
> 
> What hotel (if you are doing one) are most people going to?


 
just bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> just bring a sleeping bag.


 
Now that's a smart problem thinker!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 25, 2011)

y would anyone need a hotel? its a one day competition


----------



## JyH (Jul 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> y would anyone need a hotel? its a one day competition



Some people don't want to wake up at 3AM to take a 4 hour drive, then have to leave later that day and take another 4 hour drive.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> what is everyones goals for this competition?


 
2x2: Sub 7 average, sub 5 single
3x3: Sub 16 average, sub 15 single
4x4: Sub 1:10 average, sub 1:05 single
5x5: Sub 1:57 average (random number), sub 1:50 single
7x7: Sub 6:30 Mo3, sub 6:15 single

All of my competition averages are pretty bad, so it shouldn't really be hard to break them all unless I do pretty bad.


----------



## Bob (Jul 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I know that Eric isn't setting up a table there, so I was wondering if Bob was? I really need to get sub 1:30 4x4 (and yes, I know that I suck)!


 
I will be setting up a table, but my inventory is getting low. I only have one more Guhong 3x3 and I got rid of all my DIYs. That leaves Maru 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4, octahedrons, MF8 Sq1 and Megaminxes, Crazy 4x4s, and some miscellaneous stuff. I will have more stuff after Nationals.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 25, 2011)

My goals are:

2x2: I don't care...
3x3: sub-16 average
4x4: sub-minute single, sub-1:05 average
5x5: sub-2:00 single, sub-2:10 average
6x6: sub-4:00 Mo3
7x7: sub-7:15 Mo3
OH: I don't care...
Clock: sub-20 average


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> what is everyones goals for this competition?


2x2: Don't embarrass myself too much.
3x3: Consistent sub-13 averages. A sub-12 average or sub-10 single would be nice, but it seems unlikely.
4x4: Sub-50.
5x5: Don't really care about my times.
OH: Consistent sub-20 averages. (But even one would be nice.)
FM: Sub-35.
Clock: Don't really care about my times, but I'll practice a bit before the comp.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 25, 2011)

3x3: whatever
OH: 15-16 something avg


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 25, 2011)

3x3: Sub-10 damn it!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> 3x3: whatever
> OH: 15-16 something avg


Oh yeah! I was wondering who the other guy with a 17 OH average was. I'm glad it's you and not some new person I haven't heard of.


----------



## Kian (Jul 25, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> 3x3: Sub-10 damn it!


 
me too.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone have tips for improvement before hackley. it would be nice to average sub 11 there



cityzach said:


> what is everyones goals for this competition?
> 
> mine are:
> 
> ...



2x2: sub3
3x3: sub11
4x4:sub60
OH:sub25


----------



## Bob (Jul 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> what is everyones goals for this competition?


 
I would like to get to the venue without getting any tickets of any kind.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 25, 2011)

What is the cutoff to get into the second round?

Goals:
2x2: whatever
3x3: sub 17
OH: sub 26

Just did this average now.
OH Average of 5: 25.20
1. 23.62 L B2 L D2 F2 B' R' U' D' R' U D L U' L' U D L2 D B2 L' D2 L' R' F 
2. 24.24 R' D F U' L2 R B U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 D F U B' R2 B R2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 
3. (27.85) L B2 F R2 F' R L' B2 L2 D U' R2 F2 U B' U B L2 B R2 D' L2 F D2 R2 
4. (23.49) B' F L F' U R2 U' R D' R D' F L U' L D' R D' B2 L' F2 U' F D R2 
5. 27.73 L' F' R' D' R' D2 F' B2 D' F' U2 F' B2 L' D U B2 L' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D' U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 25, 2011)

@Kamaru-Deen, It looks like you're imposing some pretty harsh goals on yourself.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 25, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> @Kamaru-Deen, It looks like you're imposing some pretty harsh goals on yourself.



Not really for me. the only one that i might have a bit of trouble with is the 2x2. but besides that i average those averages all the time


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2011)

oh oh oh

waffo's goals
2x2 - not fail
3x3 - not fail
4x4 - not fail
5x5 - not fail
6x6 - not fail
OH - not fail


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2011)

We got you your favorite thing - disappointment!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What is the cutoff to get into the second round?
> 
> Goals:
> 2x2: whatever
> ...


 
The cutoff's are based on the times everyone gets at the competition. The top 24 make it to 3x3 second round, and according to the psych sheet, it would be roughly 18.54


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> Not really for me. the only one that i might have a bit of trouble with is the 2x2. but besides that i average those averages all the time


 
I get low 10 averages of 5 all the time, but that doesn't mean I'll do it in competition anytime soon. Maybe with some luck.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

its on mine too


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

its on my birthday!!!! yeah its gonna be fun, can't wait. hopefully i'll be able to get at least 1 sub-20 during my average on 3x3


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

i'll be turning 13 that day, but i would. and my name is colin so yeah, why not?


----------



## JyH (Jul 26, 2011)

nice triple post. quote collin if you're going to respond to him.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

Bob said:


> I would like to get to the venue without getting any tickets of any kind.


 
LOL cuz u got one at park ridge


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> i'll be turning 13 that day, but i would. and my name is colin so yeah, why not?


 
Dont triple post, but I am Collin (two "L"s) amd im 12.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 26, 2011)

My goals: 

3x3: sub 11 average, sub 9 (at least sub 10) single

4x4: sub 1:00 single

2x2: sub 4 average

OH: Getting a Z perm/ H perm so I can table abuse. Oh, and a sub 22 single and sub 26 average


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 26, 2011)

lol. Why would you have to stay in a hotel when the drive is only 3 hours? A large majority of mine have been at least 3 hours away.

Goals:
Get a PB in as many things as possible

I haven't really been cubing at all, except for a little 3x3. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Lionel Essi (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi My name is Ehsan


----------



## JyH (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi My name is Jeffrey


----------



## Bob (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi My name is Bob Freaking Burton


----------



## Hershey (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you going to be selling puzzles at the competition Bob?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Are you going to be selling puzzles at the competition Bob?


 
He already said he would. I am too lazy to find the post, but he said ONE guhong, maru 2x2-4x4, and other mf8 stuff


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but this is different. 

My shengshou 4x4 (main) has popped atleast 5 times in the last 50 or so solves, and it's getting quite annoying. I really don't want this to happen during this competition, so I was wondering if anyone was selling/trading a GOOD 4x4 at the comp. An x-cube for a fair price, or a dayan+mf8 that doesn't pop (often) is really what I want. Or if you have another good one, please post, and we can sort out a price, or a good trade. 

For trade, I have guhong POM, lingyun (cubesmith stickers), lubix lunhui, zhanchi 2nd prototype, mf8 3x3, white dayan+mf8 4x4 (pops and is slow...), C-III, Alpha CC, and a lot of other stuff. I would probably do 2-3 3x3 for a good 4x4, if I were to trade.

Thanks!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

im interested in ur lingyun with cubesmith stickers. r the stickers half brights? does the cube turn good?


----------



## Hershey (Jul 26, 2011)

Collin, how much are you selling the Shengshou 4x4 for?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Collin, how much are you selling the Shengshou 4x4 for?


 
I am only selling it if I buy another 4x4, but I would probably sell it for like $8-10, since it has cubesmith stickers on it, and is modded a little bit.




JyH said:


> If anybody cares, I have some things to get rid of. Only cash please.
> 
> *LanLan 2x2 pieces, Cubesmith fluorescent green, bright blue, bright orange. Also comes with internal pieces.*


 

I might be interested in some pieces, since my screw won't go into the core. I might like the core, if you have it, and one screw. How much would it be, for just that?





cityzach said:


> im interested in ur lingyun with cubesmith stickers. r the stickers half brights? does the cube turn good?


 
The stickers are all small sized stickers, and are:

Normal white
Fluorescent yellow
Bright green
Normal red
Bright Blue
and Bright orange

So really just bright, except normal red (not pink) and bright orange (not fluorescent orange).

The turning is extremely smooth, and fairly fast, but quite controllable. I might trade/sell it apart from the 4x4 that I want.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

is anyone willing to sell an descent magic?


----------



## Vinny (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd love to get rid of some cubes if anyone's interested:

3x3 
Black Alpha 5, stickered with CubeSmith half brights
Black Mf8 Legend
Black LingYun 
Transparent CIII with transparent stickers
Black Maru 
Black A V-f

4x4
Black DaYan+Mf8 Crazy 4x4 vI

5x5
Black Ghost Hand 5x5, with Cubesmith half brights and bright blue


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> is anyone willing to sell an descent magic?


 
i have A LOT of magics im willing to sell.

LA with pro strings
Rubiks brand
Cubetwist
Type F
Ghosthand


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

here are the cubes im willing to trade/sell at hackley:

Ghost hand 5x5
LA magic with pro strings
Rubiks brand magic
Cubetwist magic
Type F magic
Ghosthand magic
LA master magic
Cubetwist master magic
platypus/ extreme cube
YJ fisher cube
rubiks mini keychain revolution
alpha 5 (white, modded, cubesmith half brights)
lanlan 2x2

thats it!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> here are the cubes im willing to trade/sell at hackley:
> 
> Ghost hand 5x5
> LA magic with pro strings
> ...


 How much for the Ghosthand magic? Also, how much for the LA master magic?


----------



## Hershey (Jul 26, 2011)

How much money do you want for magics in general Zach?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

Hershey said:


> How much money do you want for magics in general Zach?


 
5 for magic, 7 for master magic


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> How much for the Ghosthand magic? Also, how much for the LA master magic?


 
5 each so 10 dollars total


----------



## Anthony (Jul 26, 2011)

JT will sub 10 for me like a boss. <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

I just realized that 4x4 is the first event, so i think I am stuck with my cube...

But still, I will be selling/trading:

3x3s:
(black) Guhong - Smooth and fast, but doesn't cut well anymore (I think because it has C4U screw+spring set) CS half-bright stickers
(black) C-III - Nice speed, corner cuts almost 45, reverse cuts, but one or two of the center caps are sticky-tacked down, since they would pop off otherwise
(black) Lingyun - Really nice feel, and pretty fast (but controllable) Cuts great both ways, but pops if you're rough REALLY nice CS stickers
(white) Lubix Lunhui - Not very fast, but that makes it controllable for beginners, cuts pretty nice both ways, doesnt pop, original dayan stickers+ lubix lunhui logo
(black) mf8 - Fast and small, doesnt corner cut well either way, 4x4 stickers (pretty small cube)
(white) Alpha CC prototype - icubemart contest, nice CS stickers, but chipped a little, corner cuts okay, and reverse cuts good. fast clicky feel
(black) Ghost Hand I - It has alpha screws+springs, so it pops a lot, but good for pieces. Ghost Hand stickers (replaced)
(white) Ghost Hand II - My first speedcube, EXTREMELY fast, and cuts okay, but doesnt reverse cut. modded a little, with CS half-bright stickers 
(white) F-II - Great feel, okay corner cutting, and a little reverse cuts. Caps are sealed by sticky tack (doesn't show). CS half-bright stickers
(white) Alpha I (new) - I love the feel, but it is slow and tight, and can pop a lot at the wrong tensions. Corner cuts okay, but doesnt reverse cut.
(black) Maru - C4U screws+springs set, corner cuts okay, doesnt reverse cut. Quite fast, but locks up. CS half-bright stickers
(black) C4U Interchangeable tile cube - Nice feel, meh speed, good corner cutting and reverse cutting, pops a little. Normal colors, and Im not sure if textured or smooth.

4X4:
(black) qj - very smooth, and fast, doesnt corner cut well, original stickers, One corner is barely glued on by sticky tack, so it may fall off

Other:
(white) C4U 3x3x4 (unsolved) - Great puzzle, nice feel and speed, corner cuts surprisingly well, I just cant solve it =P
(white) Maru barrel cube - Cool puzzle, okay corner cutting, and turns very well, original stickers
(black) Mozhi 1x2x2 - Originally slow, but lubed to be very fast, and a nice collection puzzle
(black) Homemade Siamese Cube - (not made by me) The two best storebought cubes I've ever felt put together to make this fun puzzle

Pieces:
(white) qj pyraminx pieces - bright CS stickers
(black+red) Lingao magic panels, and (used) strings.
(black) Rubik's brand 4x4 pieces - original stickers, I think the new 4x4.

_Possible_ Pieces (I am trying to get pieces for these puzzles myself, but if I can't get them, I will sell the ones that I have):

(white) mf8 megaminx v2 pieces - original stickers, missing one piece myself (black/dark blue edge)
(black) mf8 (ball core) square-1 - Original stickers, missing a white/blue/red corner
(white) lanlan 2x2 - all piece but core+screw (broken?) CS half-bright stickers


I am looking for a white mf8 megaminx v2 edge (preferably the black/dark blue edge),
a black mf8 v2 square-1 corner (hopefully white/red/blue),
and a white lanlan 2x2 core+one screw

I will be accepting cash, and will be trading all cubes (for a fair offer), but only at the competition!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll take that white lubix lunhui... price?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

hey im trying to get rid of my white lan lan 2x2 and ur looking for one....


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> 5 each so 10 dollars total


 

great, can i buy them?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> Did you already learn full CLL?


 
Yeah, I have like 4 or so algs left. It's really no problem, since I don't have problems any issues memoing algs, just recognizing the cases, so I should be able to do CLL by the 30th.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> great, can i buy them?



yep at hackley. i guess u should just come up to me if u see me


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'll take that white lubix lunhui... price?


 
I bought it for like $25 (w/shipping) from lubixcubes.com so I would say $12-$15?

I can add extra dayan stickers if you want, since I have a ton of them. If you want, I could apply them myself, but I suck at doing it. I can also include an extra lubix logo (not lubix lunhui, just lubix) too. Anything else you want to know?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 27, 2011)

cityzach said:


> yep at hackley. i guess u should just come up to me if u see me


 
ok, I'll try to find you, thanks so much!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

no problem! wait just wondering what if u cant find me or forget or something? xD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I bought it for like $25 (w/shipping) from lubixcubes.com so I would say $12-$15?
> 
> I can add extra dayan stickers if you want, since I have a ton of them. If you want, I could apply them myself, but I suck at doing it. I can also include an extra lubix logo (not lubix lunhui, just lubix) too. Anything else you want to know?


 
That sounds like a good price. And I'll gladly take those stickers if you want to get rid of them.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

JyH said:


> @collinbxyz I have two screws that work, one which is stripped. The core is still fine from what I know. $2?


 
$2 is good. Thanks. My lanlan has been in pieces for months cuz I cant screw one of the screws into my core.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 27, 2011)

Do any of you guys have a washer that I could put into an Alpha V cube?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 27, 2011)

not that it matters but what color are they?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2011)

Last day to register! Don't forget to sign up if you're coming!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I get low 10 averages of 5 all the time, but that doesn't mean I'll do it in competition anytime soon. Maybe with some luck.


 
too bad i just found out i may not be able to go.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> not that it matters but what color are they?


 
the magics? the LA is red and the Ghosthand is silver


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 27, 2011)

cityzach said:


> the magics? the LA is red and the Ghosthand is silver


 
sounds good


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

Still looking for mf8 megaminx edge, mf8 square-1 corner!


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Still looking for mf8 megaminx edge, mf8 square-1 corner!


 
I can do $25 for the pair, and I'll throw in the remaining edges, corners, cores, stickers/tiles, etc.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

Eric, even though you're not setting up a table there, can you still sell me a couple cubes? Or at the very least, let me try out some cubes? On the website it says nothing like you can't sell cubes there, so I thought I might as well ask. 

The puzzles I'd like: 
Mufang Fusion (assembled, white)
Lanlan skewb (white)
Qiyi 4x4 and 5x5 (On the website, it doesn't have a color option, but if you have it, then white please) 
Before I would but the 4x4 and 5x5, I wanted to try them out, since no one has ever really review them. If you have a personal QiYi 4x4 and 5x5, then can I try that first?

These are the cubes I'd like to buy, if you can bring them, at the competition. Altogether, I think it's around $40, but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 28, 2011)

is it okay to register even if you dont show up? I'm not sure if im going yet


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 28, 2011)

never mind, im going now. First competition!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2011)

osht it's this saturday....I still need a ride ;-;


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 28, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> osht it's this saturday....I still need a ride ;-;


 
Sowwy :3.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow at noon =D
Anyone want to buy/trade a cube from me? I had a really long post on the last page, I think. 
This should be my 2 night vacation for me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2011)

tim can't make it anymore. prior plans.
take my name off plox.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 29, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> tim can't make it anymore. prior plans.


Yes I can...


waffle=ijm said:


> take my name off plox.


ok


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 29, 2011)

cityzach said:


> no problem! wait just wondering what if u cant find me or forget or something? xD


 
hmmmm, good question, any ideas?


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 29, 2011)

Will anyone be selling square-1's or megaminx's? And will you take Paypal?


----------



## Bob (Jul 29, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> Will anyone be selling square-1's or megaminx's? And will you take Paypal?


 
I'll have both. Cash only. $10 Sq1 and $15 minx.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> hmmmm, good question, any ideas?


 
have u ever been to a competition before? if not theres a table where u bring ur cube to, and the judges scramble it there. meet me there around 10:00.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

Leaving in two hours! Yaay!
My mom's taking me this time... let's see how that goes!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 29, 2011)

WHOSE PUMPED UP


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2011)

IM PUMPED UP


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

An hour until we leave! Im getting a mufang fusion, QiYi 4x4 and 5x5 from Eric!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm excited, first competition in a while...


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 29, 2011)

cityzach said:


> have u ever been to a competition before? if not theres a table where u bring ur cube to, and the judges scramble it there. meet me there around 10:00.


 
i have and great idea, i'll try to remember


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 29, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I'm excited, first competition in a while...


 
dont forget the stickers...and will you be setting up a cube stand


----------



## JyH (Jul 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Eric, even though you're *not* setting up a table


 


chicken9290 said:


> will you be setting up a cube stand


 
>.>


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2011)

blackzabbathfan said:


> i have and great idea, i'll try to remember


 
kk awesome!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 29, 2011)

Uggh, got to the hotel about a half an hour ago. There was no traffic until at one point, it took 20-30 minutes to go 2 miles. But we're here, and I got to posting this cuz of the free wifi! I just got a 44 PB single, yaay! I think it was 1:07.xx. I know it's bad, but it's good for me!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 30, 2011)

SUSPENSE!!!
Am I really the only one in a hotel right now?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

yep i think so.


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 30, 2011)

is anyone gonna be their early? im getting there around 7:30?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

im leaving at like 7:30 lol. i should be there around 8:30


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm leaving around 8:20 =P
yo all jeealous


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

lol cuz u drove the distance today


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> WHOSE PUMPED UP


 
MINE!


----------



## Hershey (Jul 30, 2011)

So excited right now! 
I hope I get a sub 25 average on OH.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm waking up before six and leaving at around 6:15. It's a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 30, 2011)

I shall be partying all night, and leaving at 6AM. This will probably not be my greatest competition.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

im going to bed like, now, waking up at 6:30, leaving at 7:00, arriving at 8:30. yep i got it all planned out xD


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a feeling I won't be getting a sub-20 OH average so easily - my cube's been feeling a bit weird after I lubed it today. Oh well


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 30, 2011)

He we go! Hour and a half till registration!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 30, 2011)

Jeff


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 30, 2011)

27 fm tied nar


----------



## cubernya (Jul 30, 2011)

Who did that?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 30, 2011)

True lol...just hoping someone gets a 26 soon...4 people for a record is too crowded (as with 2x2, I want a 0.95)


----------



## JyH (Jul 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> True lol...just hoping someone gets a 26 soon...4 people for a record is too crowded (as with 2x2, I want a 0.95)


 
I thought you could get insane times? Or is that only on TTW?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 30, 2011)

I know its not over, but we need to go to conneticut, so have to get on the road soon. it was by far my favorite comp, and I think I almkst got a sub 15 avg (i think like 15.5) and made it to the second round, which I did worse than the first round with like a 17 avg (estimate) and made the 4x4 cutoff. I also got a OH pb single of 26.xx, and made the 4x4 cutoff. I only failed at 2x2. I got a blue xcube for 20 dollars, and some other stuff from eric. great comp!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2011)

3x3: 9.56 single / 11.92 average.
3OH: 18.86 average 

And the world's worst official 6x6 scramble ever:
2L' U2 3R2 B L' D' 2D2 *U U2 U* R' D 3R B2 L' *R' R2* U' B 3F *R R'* D' B R D2 2L D' 3U 2U' 3R 3F 2F' D 2U' 2B' F' 2U2 2F' L' R2 2D 3U2 F2 D 2D 2U2 2L' 2D' 2U 2L 3U' 3R2 3F' 2F' 2R' B2 2D U2 2L B 3F2 2F' 2R' 2B 2L 2F F 2L2 U 3R B' 3U2 2U2 3R' B 3U' 2U B2 F2


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> really really great competition. even tho the scramble-ers were mean to me.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 30, 2011)

WHO WON 2X2 WITH WHAT AVERAGE??!!


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> they were like hiding my cube and then when i found it they refused to scramble it until everyone else was done 0_o


 
They're trying to hide your cube for a reason...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> They're trying to hide your cube for a reason...


 
and whats the reason?


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> and whats the reason?


 
It's so you don't see what the scramble is and get extra inspection time, no matter how little.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 30, 2011)

no thats not it. trust me


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> no thats not it. trust me


 
Unless you know the reason, you can't say confidently...say any reason is not it (poor wording). <__<


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> WHO WON 2X2 WITH WHAT AVERAGE??!!


 
Mike with a pretty crappy one. The scrambles kind of sucked for the finals.


Pretty meh comp for me, except another sub10 avg in the first round. DNF'd a 30 FMC by having F' instead of F as my last move >:| Crapped up 4/5/6/7 for the most part, and bombed OH, but w/e, nats is in 2 weeks so practice, practice, practice.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 31, 2011)

qqwref said:


> And the world's worst official 6x6 scramble ever:
> 2L' U2 3R2 B L' D' 2D2 *U U2 U* R' D 3R B2 L' *R' R2* U' B 3F *R R'* D' B R D2 2L D' 3U 2U' 3R 3F 2F' D 2U' 2B' F' 2U2 2F' L' R2 2D 3U2 F2 D 2D 2U2 2L' 2D' 2U 2L 3U' 3R2 3F' 2F' 2R' B2 2D U2 2L B 3F2 2F' 2R' 2B 2L 2F F 2L2 U 3R B' 3U2 2U2 3R' B 3U' 2U B2 F2


 
We had something very similar to that at Minnesota this year, except it was 4x4 and more common, I was wtfing while scrambling.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 31, 2011)

10.91 3x3 average (with a counting 12.65, wtf?) and 2 sub 10 singles (9.31 and 9.02). Both of them could have easily been sub 9, if only I hadn't messed up.

Also, I came in 2nd in the head to head competition (losing to Dan). I'm glad we had extra time to include that. Thanks for organizing the comp, Tim, I had loads of fun.


edit: @Dan Cohen What do you mean "crapped up" 6x6? You got NAR average!


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got my first official sub 15 average today 

Fun fact: PB Single before today: 15.28
PB Average after today: Something sub 15...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

Results are checked and posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=HackleySummer2011


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

Fewest Moves NAR:
Scramble: D' F2 R2 D F U' F' D2 F R D' R2 D' L' U2 L2 U
Solution: F U' R B L' F2 D2 R F R' F' U' F' U F D' F' D F2 L D' L' F L D L' F2 (27)

2x2x2: F U' R B (4|4)
double xcross: L' F2 D2 (3|7) [or pseudo-2x2x3 if you prefer)
pair 3: R F R' F' U' F' U (7|14)
pair 4: F D' F' D F2 D' F D (8|22)
OLL: D' F' D L D' L' F L D L' (4|26, 6 moves cancel)
PLL: F2

had a 33 that I was going to submit until 3 minutes before the end, 27 skeleton+6 insertion.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 31, 2011)

JyH said:


> 4x4?


 
Decent, had a nice single. I did quite well in 2x2, really consistent.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 31, 2011)

I was fifth place in OH finals with 23.74 average. 
This makes me 61st in America for single and 45th in America for average.

Yay!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2011)

Failed OH but somehow got a 11.95 2h avg. That avg made no sense.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 31, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Failed OH


 
Because I wasn't there to judge you ^_^


----------



## MEn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm missing a black Dayan Guhong with half bright stickers. The red side is the most chipped and the edges have the LunHui's torpedoes in them. Did anyone find it? I made an announcement during the competition.

Otherwise, it was a fantastic event. Managed to get a new official PB so yay


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 31, 2011)

12.44ish 3x3 average.
2:01.27 single when my all time best 5x5 solve was 2:01.67.
Won 2x2 w/ a pretty bad average. Everything else was terrifying.



a small kitten said:


> Failed OH but somehow got a 11.95 2h avg. That avg made no sense.



When the f*** did you get that?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's the average video.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 31, 2011)

These results were posted really quick! 

I did great at this competition, and I definitely had more fun than the other comps I've been to. I broke all of my WCA PB's, too.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 31, 2011)

I cant put up the vid yet since im still away in conneticut!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 31, 2011)

> When the f*** did you get that?



I don't know.


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> They're trying to hide your cube for a reason...


 
...or because he complained that his cube wasn't scrambled yet during 5x5. When he complained a second time, I made sure the scramblers saved him for last. When he made a comment when he brought up his cube for 3x3 round 2, I put his cube behind the table so I wouldn't scramble it by accident. When he slammed it on the table and knocked peoples' cards off their cubes, causing some of them to get mixed up, I made sure he was saved for last again.

Lesson of the Day: Don't complain about your cube not being scrambled at the moment you want it to be, or else I will give you something to complain about.


----------



## JyH (Jul 31, 2011)

Bob said:


> ...or because he complained that his cube wasn't scrambled yet during 5x5. When he complained a second time, I made sure the scramblers saved him for last. When he made a comment when he brought up his cube for 3x3 round 2, I put his cube behind the table so I wouldn't scramble it by accident. When he slammed it on the table and knocked peoples' cards off their cubes, causing some of them to get mixed up, I made sure he was saved for last again.
> 
> Lesson of the Day: Don't complain about your cube not being scrambled at the moment you want it to be, or else I will give you something to complain about.


 
I was grinning the entire time I read this.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 31, 2011)

Why is my 6x6 result listed as DNF?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

Bruce: The scorecard says DNF--there's not really anything else I can go off besides what's on the scorecard.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe I had a 9:13.xx. I have no idea why DNF was put on the scorecard.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe your judge thought a time over the cutoff wouldn't count...

I guess it's a good lesson to always check the scorecard after your solve :|


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2011)

Andrew - nice, congrats man. You deserve that.
Phil - what? You beat me in 2H? My life is over.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 31, 2011)

I can vouch for Bruce getting an actual solve, but I do not remember the time. I guess this is why its prudent to double check your judge. The judge probably thought that because it was over 8:00, it should be a DNF :/


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, someone give me the 2x2 finals results. 4.16 is NOT an acceptable winning average. 
Congrats to Mike though.


----------



## JyH (Jul 31, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I can vouch for Bruce getting an actual solve, but I do not remember the time. I guess this is why its prudent to double check your judge. The judge probably thought that because it was over 8:00, it should be a DNF :/


 
If someone had filmed his solve and the time was clear, would the result be changed? I'm just curious.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

WCA doesn't accept video evidence. So no.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 31, 2011)

lol'd at the certificate. 

Tim Reynolds - WCA Delegate
Kyle Barry - Went to Russia



AustinReed said:


> Ok, someone give me the 2x2 finals results. 4.16 is NOT an acceptable winning average.
> Congrats to Mike though.



lol, the results are posted. The scrambles were pretty bad. I'm not sure that even one of them had a solved 2-bar. It was still a bad average for me though. My CLLs weren't on point, because I haven't done 2x2 since my last competiton in June. Forgot a few.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's something funny - my second 2x2 solve was a +2, so without that I could've had a 4.33 average and second place 

And yeah, they were pretty icky scrambles for CLL. Not too bad for Ortega though.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 31, 2011)

Ughh, I got a sup 6 avh for 2x2. I did good on everything else though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

2x2 final scrambles:
F U' F2 U2 F' U2 R
F R2 U2 F U2 F U F2 R U'
R U F R2 U2 F' U' F R2
F' R F R2 U F U2 R2 F'
R' U' F2 R' U2 R' U R' F


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 31, 2011)

Does any1 know what the first scramble was in the second round of 3x3? that was ridiculously easy...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't mind any of those scrambles, minus the 3rd.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Does any1 know what the first scramble was in the second round of 3x3? that was ridiculously easy...



R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D (18f)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D (18f)


 
Haha, I think everyone who does white cross got the same solution. It was just so damn obvious. 

@nlcuber Thanks a lot!


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

For the first solve in the second round, I remember Eric telling me to solve on white, and that it was really easy...but I got a different, and much worse, scramble, and totally failed with a 20.94 sec solve =|
When in doubt, blame the scramblers!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> For the first solve in the second round, *I remember Eric telling me to solve on white*, and that it was really easy...but I got a different, and much worse, scramble, and totally failed with a 20.94 sec solve =|
> When in doubt, blame the scramblers!


 
Umm what? That's cheating.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D (18f)


 
thats sooo easy i got 12.80 i wish i had gotten that


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

this might be a stupid question but does everybody always get the same scramble?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

Unless you're in a different heat, yes.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 1, 2011)

ohh ok thanks


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 1, 2011)

That scramble was for Group A. We switched to another set of scrambles midway through the round.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 1, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> That scramble was for Group A. We switched to another set of scrambles midway through the round.


 
Not in round 2 we didn't--at least, I didn't print 2 sets of scrambles.


----------



## Bob (Aug 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Umm what? That's cheating.


 
Indeed it is.



WCA Regulations said:


> 7h3) Competitors in the competitors area must not communicate to each other about the scrambled positions of the puzzles for the round in progress.



I would hope competitors would have enough common sense not to communicate about the scrambles during the round.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 1, 2011)

Does that count as _me_ cheating, or _him_ cheating by telling me without me asking for that info?

I guess it's good that it was a different scramble. Very unlikely, but maybe the scrambler heard him tell me, so he changed the scramble on purpose?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Haha, I think everyone who does white cross got the same solution. It was just so damn obvious.


Unfortunately I read the cross wrong and messed up (by placing it an MU2M' off) :| So I didn't get that solution. I think I might have gotten a sub-9 if I had.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 1, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Not in round 2 we didn't--at least, I didn't print 2 sets of scrambles.


 
Woops... I thought I remembered feeling sorry for the people I was scrambling for. O well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Unfortunately I read the cross wrong and messed up (by placing it an MU2M' off) :| So I didn't get that solution. I think I might have gotten a sub-9 if I had.


 
Most likely. My solve could've been faster if I hadn't done a D' instead of a D after the cross.


----------



## MEn (Aug 1, 2011)

So I'm assuming that no one has seen my 3x3?

Well that sucks, I spent a good 3 hours modding it and costed around $30.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Does that count as _me_ cheating, or _him_ cheating by telling me without me asking for that info?
> 
> I guess it's good that it was a different scramble. Very unlikely, *but maybe the scrambler heard him tell me, so he changed the scramble on purpose?*


 
@Bolded, no way. .

As long as you didn't ask for the help, it falls on Eric.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Haha, I think everyone who does white cross got the same solution. It was just so damn obvious.


What was the solution? I can't find anything in particular really nice after the 3rd pair.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D (18f)


 
My solution.
x2 F' B' L R' D' (4/4)
y R' U R (3/7)
U F U' F' (3/10)
U L U L' (4/14)
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (7/21)
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' (11/32)
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 (17/49)


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My solution.
> x2 F' B' L R' D' (4/4)
> y R' U R (3/7)
> U F U' F' (3/10)
> ...


 
I had the same solution. Really straightforward and easy like theanonymouscuber said. I just had extra rotations and stuff.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea, my f2l felt soo fast on that scramble. Then I could feel my heart beating out of my chest as I was doing OLL. Then y2 + least favorite pll ruined it.


----------



## Kian (Aug 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> What was the solution? I can't find anything in particular really nice after the 3rd pair.


 
Yeah it was nothing special after that, but the cross/first three pairs were incredibly easy. Pretty much every cuber in the 2nd round had the solution that Ryan posted.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My solution.
> x2 F'* B *L R' D' (4/4)
> y R' U R (3/7)
> U F U' F' (3/10)
> ...


Oh, sledehammering the second pair would have made the third pair easier.

I would have done:
x2 F' B L R' D' 
y' L' U L
y R' F R F'
L' U L
y U2 M U r U' r' U' M'
y U' M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M 

edit: y U2 F' U F U2 R U R' for the last pair would've caused an OLL skip and an already AUF'd A perm. o_o


----------



## JyH (Aug 1, 2011)

Found a solution with an OLL skip and an A-perm. F2L was pretty much just as easy.

R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D

x2 y'
L R' F B' D' (5)
L' U L (3/8)
r' U' R U M' (6/14)
y' R' U R (3/17)
U2 L' U L U2 y R U R' (8/25)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9/34)

34 move speedsolve solution 

EDIT: Sarah found the same OLL skip + A-perm, but the F2L was a little different.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> Found a solution with an OLL skip and an A-perm. F2L was pretty much just as easy.
> 
> R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' R U' B2 R' D' B' U' F' L2 D
> 
> ...



Don't forget the cancellations in the speedsolve solution! L and r' results in nothing, so both cancel. R' and l' results in an R2, so 1 cancels. *Aka 3 moves cancel, 31 move solution during a speedsolve*


----------

